

Ask HN: Sorry, we can't find "www.a.com". Why? - gsivil

I have not checked all the one-letter domains, but it seems that they are not available. Do we know why?
======
slipstream
There are some active single-letter domains, e.g. <http://x.org>

See for details: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-level_domain)

------
jackpirate
whois says:

    
    
       Domain Name: A.COM
       Registrar: RESERVED-INTERNET ASSIGNED NUMBERS AUTHORITY
       Whois Server: whois.iana.org
       Referral URL: http://res-dom.iana.org
       Name Server: No nameserver
       Status: serverDeleteProhibited
       Status: serverTransferProhibited
       Status: serverUpdateProhibited
       Updated Date: 29-dec-2010
       Creation Date: 01-dec-1993
       Expiration Date: 08-dec-2011
    
    

No idea why they'd be reserved though.

------
michaelpinto
Even back in the day it was hard to get a one letter one. That's why I had to
settle for a two letter one: <http://vm.com>

------
nodata
iirc two characters was the original minimum length for a hostname.

------
mikeknoop
Paypal has x.com

